# Yamaha 624 skid adjustment



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

The posted the question in the Yard-Man forum my mistake. Reposted in the Yamaha forum. 


The owner’s manual indicates adjusting the skid so the auger is 5 mm above the ground. It also indicates to adjust the scraper so it is 5 mm above the ground. That makes the auger and scraper on the same level. Does not make sense to me. 
I think the scraper should be between the skid and auger. Maybe they should all be 5 mm apart?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

NOPE they want the scraper and auger at the same elevation as the skids are governing the actual height of the auger housing above the driveway/sidewalk. just be sure the skids are tight before you use it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

bcjm said:


> The owner’s manual indicates adjusting the skid so the auger is 5 mm above the ground. It also indicates to adjust the scraper so it is 5 mm above the ground. That makes the auger and scraper on the same level. Does not make sense to me.
> I think the scraper should be between the skid and auger. Maybe they should all be 5 mm apart?


IMO the reason why they want that kind of adjustment is to keep the augers and scraper blade from wearing out, only the skids.
I'm with you though and if it was me I'd set the augers 1/2"-5/8" from a leveled surface, then adjust the scraper blade to 1/8"-1/4" from that same leveled surface.
Following the Service Manual adjustment procedure, not keeping up and having some uneven surfaces may be part of why most older YS828 and YS624 snowblowers have worn our augers, though on most of the ones I've had with worn out augers the skid shoes were either not there o seriously worn out.


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

There are 4 auger height (foot pedal) positions. The manual says the standard position is the second groove from the top. Does it mean we suppose to operate the snowblower in this position normally? Which position do you use when adjusting the skid? Before reading the manual, I used the first grove from the top when adjusting the skid. Should I use the standard position instead? In what situation do you decide which position to use when blowing the snow?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the augers are in good condition I'll loosen the skids and scraper bar and set the machine on whichever 'notch' leaves the augers about 1/2"-5/8" from the ground (it may be second or third) perform the needed adjustments and test it on snow on the notch that the adjustments were done (this would be your 'normal' use position). 
The one or two last notches are for scraping mode (here you have to be very careful as this is what ruins auger serrations when not paying attention unless side skids had been installed to prevent damage), this is used on hard packed snow but not to 'clean down to the pavement'.


----------

